# plugging the rifle?



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

would it be worth my time to plug on the rifle?


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I always used live bait on the downstream trip and waded back upstream casting spinners and did good both ways.


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

ok sounds good I normally do the same thing as you are saying but havnt been doing so well for the last couple of weeks


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

Weather has alot to do with fall fishing. Sometimes the bite is early am and sometimes they hold off until afternoon. I remember working a small stretch of river (30 yards) for 4 hours with spawn once. I swithched to a little cleo made one cast and caught a 16 pound steelhead. Sometimes they don't want what is being offered either.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Plugging works great for neutral/negative fish. At first I never subscribed to "single" rod pluging small water, but seen it done with good success on one of our smaller (local) streams

A proper approach is key. Get above a run and try not to silt the water, or stay on the bank if at all possible. Start dropping the plug back, releasing a foot or 2 of line every minute or so and hold on...lol

Most of your hits will be toward the back of the hole/run.


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

how big of plugs do you normally use for steelhead Ive droped back plugs on larger rivers for salmon and had succes but never done it for steelhead


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

A good bet on size would be someting like a wiggle wart, hot n tot and anything in that size range, but dont count out things like the Husky jerk or Jr Thundersticks.. Try different thing till the fish tell you what they want..
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

